# D.WRAPS***** Acid ¥ rod*****



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

Cbvj6040 mh custom vertical jig 6.1 20_40


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

Cbvj6040 mh custom vertical jig 6.1 20_40


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Your wraps are freaking amazing


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I want a crimson color rod with white and grey wrap or a white rod with crimson and grey wrap. Can you give me some ideas???? Not sure about weight, size, I just know I like the solid stainless guides, split but grip and I plan to put a darn fine rebuilt 302 on it. 

Seen alot of your work and it looks good!!!


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

jaster said:


> I want a crimson color rod with white and grey wrap or a white rod with crimson and grey wrap. Can you give me some ideas???? Not sure about weight, size, I just know I like the solid stainless guides, split but grip and I plan to put a darn fine rebuilt 302 on it.
> 
> Seen alot of your work and it looks good!!!


what are you using the rod for..species i mean..boat ..pier ..shore?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat, inshore or near shore. Bull Reds, King maybe. Something in between


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

jaster said:


> Boat, inshore or near shore. Bull Reds, King maybe. Something in between


 He built one for me and it's awesome !!! :yes:


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

****** Acid ¥ rod******

:thumbup:


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

****** Acid ¥ rod*****2*

:thumbsup:


----------

